# mosquito repellant that is safe



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Around here, there is alot of standing water, more than in the past years, due to the heavy snowfall thru the winter. I know it is going to be a bad summer for mosquitos. What is ok to put on the dogs to repel them? We are already seeing them and it still gets below freezing at night.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

On the tick list, someone spoke highly of a product called Repel. I guess there is a toxic version and a non-toxic one - he used the non-toxic one, something *maybe* with lemon eucalyptus in it. That's about all I know.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Here are a couple suggestions that I've tried and used:

1) Marigold Spray (primarily for horses and sold at horse-supply types stores). Seems to work pretty ok.

2) Bounce sheet - I usually just tie one up to thier collar when we are outside and/or when training at the field and they are in the truck in their crates, I tie a few up on their crates. Seems to work ok

3) Garlic spray. I bought this at the vet's last year and then forgot I had it so never did try it. I've heard a few people swear that it works so I'll be getting more this year to try. 

4) I can't remember what it is called but I also bought another spray at the vets that has citronella-type scent in it. Seemed to work pretty good. 

All in all, I haven't found anything yet that seems to work as well as something that had deet in it would (though I would obviously never use deet on my dogs) so I'm hoping others have more suggestions here too!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

correct me if i'm wrong, but i believe lemon grass and citronella are the same thing. there seem to be many products (oil, sprays, etc) with lemon grass as an ingredient, so that shouldnt be hard to locate.

also, springtime inc has a 'bug off' supplement and i believe they're having a special right now.

eta: http://www.springtimeinc.com/


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

I've used this (Happy Tails Flea the Scene) with some success on the dog (with flies) and haven't really noticed any mosquitoes, but usually the mosquitoes are after me (I've tried everything from DEET, citronella, to lemon eucalyptus and I like the lemon eucalyptus the best as citronella gave me a rash)

http://www.happytailsspa.com/Flea-the-Scene?sc=21&category=16#


----------



## graciesmom (Jun 10, 2006)

You might want to try Skin so Soft bath oil by Avon. They sell it in a spray pump now. Don't know why it works, but it does. I think Avon may even be selling more of it as a mosquito repellent than as a bath oil. LOL.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

NEEM spray by Ark Naturals. It works so well that I use it on myself too! 

http://shop.robbinspetcare.com/azmira-organic-neem-spray.html

I was also looking at the Earth Animal products: http://earthanimal.com


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i was lucky enough to get a couple of mosquito plants from my grandmother... they grow extremely fast, can be clipped and replanted, the smell is not overbearing, and they really do work. i have them by each of my doors and when the dogs go in or out their tails brush up against them and release the odor. seeing this thread pop up again reminded me - i wonder if it would work to clip a leaf and rub the dog down with them... if you can find the plants, its worth a try.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

That was me, the lemon Eucalyptus oil from Repel. 

This is the one I was spraying on my dogs and myself.

http://www.rei.com/product/703338 

As I said I researched the technical name of the product and read through all the testings and findings (I cannot remember which web site that was though) and there was if sprayed in the eyes problems (Aduh) and if ingested it can cause problems. It was tested on rabbits but not on other pets/animals. I figure rabbits are more sensitive to things then dogs are. and the ferrets even more so sensitive then rabbits. 

Sorry I take that back the EPA site I checked out and read through and I based my decission to use this product on my pets from this site. 

http://www.epa.gov/oppbppd1/biopesticides/ingredients/factsheets/factsheet_011550.htm 

Anyway.... 

It may not have been the right thing to do but I did not want to get ticks on my guys either. I used it for 2 years (before I know we could use Advantix and have ferrets in the same house)

So I sprayed it on the dogs just before we would leave to go hike anywhere so they had no time to stop and lick it I made sure I sprayed it on my hands and applyed it cautiously around the head. And after spraying it on the legs and body I would rub it in. 

I called the company and of course they quickly said this product has not been tested on dogs for use. That's fine they did not want to assume any responsibility for any adverse reactions. But I did not have any trouble from it on either one of my dogs.


----------

